# Western Flyer identification



## Jkane (Oct 4, 2018)

I am looking for information on this Western Flyer Women’s Bicycle.  Just had a gentleman bring it into our small vintage store.  Wondering the year (he thinks before 1965) and if it has any value.  Seems to be in great shape as it has been hung up in a barn for the last 35 plus years.  
#0921000500 is the only number I can find on their bike. 
Grand Trophy


----------



## rhenning (Oct 4, 2018)

It is newer than 1965 as it has safety washers on the front hub nuts and reflector pedals.  Those didn't appear until the 1970s. What is the serial number?  I can see it but can't read it.  Roger


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 4, 2018)

Western Auto closed about 2004.
Looks like a nice 1990's bike, has common Wald parts like my 1998 Worksman.
A lot of 1980s bikes look similar to 1990's bikes.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/western-auto-1989-90-catalog-page-9.23366/

Newer Wald steering stems often have a date stamp, (near the warning line).


----------



## bike (Oct 4, 2018)

how come some 50s monarks have safety washers?!?!


----------



## Jkane (Oct 4, 2018)

rhenning said:


> It is newer than 1965 as it has safety washers on the front hub nuts and reflector pedals.  Those didn't appear until the 1970s. What is the serial number?  I can see it but can't read it.  Roger




0921000500 is the only number we can find.
Thanks


----------



## Jkane (Oct 4, 2018)

rhenning said:


> It is newer than 1965 as it has safety washers on the front hub nuts and reflector pedals.  Those didn't appear until the 1970s. What is the serial number?  I can see it but can't read it.  Roger





Archie Sturmer said:


> Western Auto closed about 2004.
> Looks like a nice 1990's bike, has common Wald parts like my 1995 Huffy (mens).
> A lot of 1980s bikes look similar to 1990's bikes.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/western-auto-1989-90-catalog-page-9.23366/



Thank you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Not what I would call vintage or collectible. It may make a decent rider. I'd ask $35 for it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 4, 2018)

late '80s to mid '90s. There's been a lady trying to sell a boys version on CL for $65 for the last 2+ years (she flips bikes for college kids). I offered $60, she won't sell as she has $65 in it and won't take a loss. I guess we are both being a bit stubborn .

Jason


----------



## rhenning (Oct 5, 2018)

The safety washer on that bike fits on a tab on the fork and is far different that the washers used by Monark.  The 92 in the number would me think is is a 1992 bike.  Roger


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2018)

Not really old or have any collector value.Would be a good bike on a college campus or train station bike.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 8, 2018)

It would be a decent frame (boys version) to use as a Bassett Star Cruiser tribute/replica/whatever...as long as you don't let anybody get closer than 20ft or so 

Jason


----------

